# ebenfalls probleme mit grub

## Qubax

grias eich olle mitanont

folgendes problem

system: asus a7v mit athlon 1G, kein internet

platte auf promise controller

4 partitionen (/,swap,2x windows) auf selbiger mit bezeichnung hde

zuerst: ich habe keine boot partition (bereits 4 partitionen) und sehe auch nicht viel sinn darin

ich denke ich habe den kernel richtig kompiliert (promise... ist drim) kann jetzt aber ohne internet die sachen zwecks cron und syslogger nicht machen, was (ich glaube das jetzt einfach so) auch gar nicht so wichtig ist. fstab etc habe ich gemacht, fehlt nur noch grub

wenn ich root oder setup machen will auf (hd4), um grub in den mbr zu schreiben schreibt er mir etwas von wegen no device oder so hin.

hab dann in forum rumgelesen -> es wird empfohlen eine boot disk zu erstellen, was ich auch versucht habe, steht nämlich in der info drin

dabei muß man stage1 und stage2 von grub (wos woas i wos do drein steat) mit mir unbekannten befehl (irgendetwas mit seek..) auf die floppy packen. mit stage1 funktioniert das auch problemlos, nur bei stage2 meldet er wieder etwas vonwegen /dev/fd0 nicht da

wagemutig wie ich bin, denke ich mir, vergiß es und versuch auf gut glück die alte RH bootdisk, die sollte doch auch nur auf die rootpartition (hde1) verweisen --> es bootet, nur bekomme ich jetzt einen kernel panic, weil anscheinend init fehlt

bitte, wo liegt nun mein fehler:

brauche ich unbedingt diese boot partition (in RH war das nicht notwendig)?

brauche ich den syslogger und einen cron?

liegt es am kernel?

wie kann ich mir die grub boot disk machen (nicht so wie in der info beschrieben, funkt nämlich nicht, obs denn an der RH boot disk liegt ?

wäre für jede hilfe dankbar

----------

## Larde

Hi!

 *Quote:*   

> grias eich olle mitanont

 

Hat ne Weile gebraucht, jetzt hab ich's.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> system: asus a7v mit athlon 1G, kein internet
> 
> platte auf promise controller
> 
> 4 partitionen (/,swap,2x windows) auf selbiger mit bezeichnung hde

 

Nur eine Platte, warum ist die dann hde und nicht hda? Naja, ich kenne den Promise Controller nicht, geh ich jetzt mal davon aus, das es seine Richtigkeit hat.

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich root oder setup machen will auf (hd4), um grub in den mbr zu schreiben schreibt er mir etwas von wegen no device oder so hin. 

 

Hmm, vielleicht ist die Platte dann doch nicht hde? Nur um mal sicher zu gehen, fdisk /dev/hde funktioniert?

Hmm, wenn ich mir Dein Posting nochmal durchlese und alles überdenke, wird mein Posting sinnlos.  :Smile:  Der RH bootdisk Versuch läßt ja darauf schließen, das hde schon richtig ist. Und wenn /dev/fd0 nicht funktioniert, kann ich auch nicht den ganz klassischen Bootdisk Weg vorschlagen. Mist.

Naja, zumindest noch die anderen Fragen:

- Sollte auch ohne Bootpartition klappen.

- syslog und cron wären schon zu empfehlen, zumindest syslog. Der ist dafür zuständig, die syslogs zu schreiben.  :Smile:  Braucht man schon hin und wieder zur Fehlersuche.

- Ob es am Kernel liegt? Was genau? Wenn, dann dürfte hier das devfs im Kernel schuld sein, daß kein /dev/fd0 da ist, vermute ich.

- Hab mir noch nie ne grub Bootdisk gemacht. Ich kenne nur den ganz klassischen Weg, der schon vor grub existierte:

```
dd if=/boot/bzImage of=/dev/fd0

rdev /dev/fd0 /dev/hde1

rdev -R /dev/fd0 1

```

Aber wenn /dev/fd0 bei Dir nicht existiert, hilft das ja wohl auch nicht. Sorry.  :Sad: 

Vielleicht weiß jmd. anders jetzt weiter,

Larde.

Argh, eben beim Zähneputzen ist mir noch eingefallen: Benutze für grub nicht hd4, sondern hd0, da es die erste Platte im System ist!

----------

## Qubax

bin a tirola, do konns schu sein das nit ols vasteasch wos i im dialekt schreib   :Smile: 

das mit hde stimmt sicher, weil ich probeweise bereits die windowsplatten gemountet habe, was problemlos funktioniert hat, liegt aber voraussichtlich am promise controller

das /dev/fd0 nicht funktioniert ist so nicht richtig:

um die grub boot disk zu machen muß man eine stage1, die auch da ist, mit einer komischen befelhszeile (leider nicht aus dem gedächtnis reproduzierbar, staeht aber in der info zu grub) aufs floppy klatschen --> funktioniert. doch beim zweiten schritt mit der stage2 happerts dann, weil er etwas meldet von device not found, obwohl es davor schon funktioniert hat

wie bekomme ich syslog ohne internetverbindung zu hause, könnts auf der uni saugn, dann auf das system, kann ich einfach das zip mountn, in das richtige verzeichnis kopieren, hab da schon was zu emerge gefundn, und installieren?

danke für die anleitung zur bootdisk, werde das bald ausprobieren

zu

 *Quote:*   

> Argh, eben beim Zähneputzen ist mir noch eingefallen: Benutze für grub nicht hd4, sondern hd0, da es die erste Platte im System ist!

 

eigentlich gibt es bei mir keine hda, wo landet denn das, wenn ichs trotzdem versuche?

fällt dir etwas dazu ein, weshalb kernel panic - init fehlt?

pfiateich olle zom, mia segn ins no[/quote]

----------

## jay

In GRUB bedeutet hd0,0 NICHT zwangsläufig hda. Wie Larde bereits gesagt hat, nimmt sich grub die erste Platte dafür im System. und ob die nun mal hda oder hde heisst ist für GRUB egal, da Grub nix mit Linux am Hut hat. Es ist nun mal ein Bootloader, der ext2, ext3 und noch ein paar andere formate lesen kann  :Smile: 

----------

## meyerm

Ja servus,

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> bin a tirola, do konns schu sein das nit ols vasteasch wos i im dialekt schreib

 

Des bast scho. Wo kimma denn do hi, wemma no ned amoi inna deitsche Forum an Dialekt schroabe dirft!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> das mit hde stimmt sicher, weil ich probeweise bereits die windowsplatten gemountet habe, was problemlos funktioniert hat, liegt aber voraussichtlich am promise controller

 

Ah, jetzt verstehe sogar ich. Du hast gar keine Platten an Deinem onboard-Controller sondern eine einzige Platte im System und die haengt an einem PCI-controller. OK, dann musst Du bei Grub auf jeden Fall hd0 nehmen. Grub zaehlt naemlich im Prinzip die Platten einfach durch und interessiert sich nicht fuer Controller. Hat Vor- und Nachteile.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> wie bekomme ich syslog ohne internetverbindung zu hause, könnts auf der uni saugn, dann auf das system, kann ich einfach das zip mountn, in das richtige verzeichnis kopieren, hab da schon was zu emerge gefundn, und installieren?
> 
> 

 

Du laedst es Dir direkt von Ibiblio runter und packst es vor dem emerge in /usr/portage/distfiles. Dann brauch es portage nicht runterzuladen.

 *Quote:*   

> eigentlich gibt es bei mir keine hda, wo landet denn das, wenn ichs trotzdem versuche?

 

Doch, doch. Larde hat recht. (s.o.)

 *Quote:*   

> pfiateich olle zom, mia segn ins no

 

Dua bist oaba koa Südtirola ned, ge? Die ko ma nämlich goa ned vasteh'n...  :Razz: 

----------

## Larde

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pfiateich olle zom, mia segn ins no 
> 
> Dua bist oaba koa Südtirola ned, ge? Die ko ma nämlich goa ned vasteh'n... 

 

Bei solchen Gelegenheiten bedaure ich, so ganz ohne Dialekt aufgewachsen zu sein.  :Smile:  Das höchste der Gefühle wäre noch, sonn büschn Hamburger Platt zu snacken, aber das geht auch nur in geeigneter Umgebung. *seufz*

In Niedersachsen aufgewachsen,

Larde.

----------

## franco

Wenn an den internen Controllern keinerlei Geraete haengen, wieso deaktivierst Du die nicht komplett im BIOS? Dann wird der Promise der 1. Controller und die Platte auch hda. Und nochmal in Ruhe die Doku zum grub durchstoebern.

Ansonsten deutet die Kernelpanic wohl darauf hin, dass er a) entweder ein root-Filesystem nicht mounten konnte, oder b) wenn er irgendeine falsche Partition (Windows?) geschafft hat zu mounten, dann fehlt ihm dort halt sbin/init (und der ganze Rest vom System).

Franco

----------

## Qubax

wie meinst du das genauer mit internen kontroller? auf dem motherboard sind die promise controller direkt drauf.

----------

## franco

Gut ich frage mal anders: Wieso ist die platte hde und nicht hda? Weil sie am 3. ide channel haengt. Was ist mit den ersten beiden channels?

Franco

----------

## Qubax

ide channel sagt mir leider nichts.

am motherboard sind 2 ide ports und 2 ata100 ports, wobei die festplatte eben am primären ata100 port hängt

----------

## meyerm

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> am motherboard sind 2 ide ports und 2 ata100 ports, wobei die festplatte eben am primären ata100 port hängt

 

D.h. Du hast so ein Board, mit integriertem IDE-RAID drauf. Und wenn man kein RAID will, kann man die dazugehoerigen Anschluesse als 2. IDE-Controller "zweckentfremden". Selbiges hast Du nun getan.

Auch wenn es eigentlich egal ist, Du koenntest die Platten auch an den ersten Controller haengen (also an den, den Du IDE nennst. ATA100 ist nur eine Spezifikation von IDE.). Ich denke, dass dieser ebenfalls ATA100 ist.

Aber wie gesagt, das wuerde Dir nur die Platte auf hda bringen, in Grub veraendert sich nix (hd0).

----------

## Qubax

donkschian buam, es woats ma a groase hilf

mit hd0 hat grub an der richtigen stelle das richtige installiert

jetzt jedoch noch eine frage am rande:

beim booten hat er nun gemeint, der kernel wäre nicht mit device file system support compiliert. für / habe ich ext3 (im kernel +unterpunkt debug) compiliert, für die windows platten habe ich vfat mitgenommen, weil ich gelegentlich samba verwende noch zusätzlich samba support.

ist jetzt mit device file system support hineincompilieren in meinem fall ext3+rest gemeint(was ich eigentlich getan hätte), oder ist der punkt /dev file system support (experimentel) gemeint?

i hoff des was nocha gwesn

zuasätzlich fian meyerm: i bin a nordtirola und im karwendl dahoam

----------

## Qubax

tschuldigung, hab gerade eine post zur gleichen frage gefunden

für den zufälligen leser, es ist "dev file system support (experimental)" gemeint

----------

## Larde

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> mit hd0 hat grub an der richtigen stelle das richtige installiert

 

Des is guat!  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> ist jetzt mit device file system support hineincompilieren in meinem fall ext3+rest gemeint(was ich eigentlich getan hätte), oder ist der punkt /dev file system support (experimentel) gemeint?

 

Letzteres. Siehe auch die Installationsanleitung:

 *Quote:*   

> For your kernel to function properly, there are several options that you will need to ensure are in the kernel proper -- that is, they should be enabled and not compiled as modules. You will need to enable the "Code maturity level options --> Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" option to see several of these selections. Under the "File systems" section, be sure to enable the "Device File System" (note that you don't need to enable the "/dev/pts file system support" option). You'll also need to enable the "Virtual Memory Filesystem". 

 

Viel Erfolg!  :Smile: 

Larde.

----------

